# Online Séjour Renewal



## kroder

Greetings,

Has anyone tried the new online titre de séjour renewal service that has recently become available? This seems like a great option, but how does it actually work in practice?

- Do you need to file "not earlier than two months" before your titre de séjour expires? Or do you now have the liberty to file two weeks prior?

- Do they send you a 6-month temporary pass by mail or how does that work?

- Do you get a response / approval faster than before?

- Can you travel right up to your titre de séjour expiry date or do you need to have a few months in reserve? 

Thanks in advance to those willing to share their thoughts.

Kind regards.


----------



## bhamham

Yes, I renewed my titre de sejour in June through the online system. I found it to be very easy and was given a favorable response in about a week's time.

I believe the window to file is not earlier than 4 months and not less than 2 months.

They send an attachment via email that is a CONFIRMATION DU DÉPÔT - D'UNE DEMANDE DE RENOUVELLEMENT DE TITRE DE SÉJOUR that has your photo and the new expiration date - a year forward from when your last one expired.

I then received a email a week later from my prefecture giving me a RDV to collect my carte de sejour. This is my first renewal so can't speak to whether it's faster than the old way but I suspect it is for some prefectures. My understanding is that you use the confirmation to travel until you receive your new carte.


----------



## JayBee1

I did mine on August 10th. (34) I received a confirmation of dépôt but it's just a confirmation that I'm in the system (3 1/2 months before my visa expires). It has my photo but no new date and clearly says it was just a submission. Bon Courage!


----------



## JayBee1

kroder said:


> Greetings,
> 
> Has anyone tried the new online titre de séjour renewal service that has recently become available? This seems like a great option, but how does it actually work in practice?
> 
> - Do you need to file "not earlier than two months" before your titre de séjour expires? Or do you now have the liberty to file two weeks prior?
> 
> - Do they send you a 6-month temporary pass by mail or how does that work?
> 
> - Do you get a response / approval faster than before?
> 
> - Can you travel right up to your titre de séjour expiry date or do you need to have a few months in reserve?
> 
> Thanks in advance to those willing to share their thoughts.
> 
> Kind regards.


I would suggest you don't go too far as you do not want to miss your RDV.


----------



## dpdapper

As noted in other threads on this topic, the online application for renewal is pretty straightforward. I had my approval notice in about 10 days after submission. The only hiccup was that I never received notice that the card was available for pickup at my local prefecture. As I couldn’t reach anyone to confirm that it was ready after several months, I just made an appointment at the prefecture to pick the card up and, lo and behold, it had been there for months.


----------



## mohsel

you get confirmation of depot, but this clearly states it is not a titre, it is just saying you have a dossier at the prefecture.
then on the system, couple of weeks later you should get another document which is attestation de decision favorable which means you were granted the new titre ... it has no date, and says that your new titre is valid until the new date. It serves as a recipisse but It is only valid to travel within schengen area, you can't return from outisde schengen with this ! (this was my case, may be this has changed) .... and anyway, after this step few weeks if you don't get a message to get your new titre, just pick a RDV and go check, it will probably be there


----------

